# Lap converted to Open colectomy



## rachell1976 (Sep 29, 2008)

We have a surgeon who did a LEFT sided Laparoscopic colectomy with mobilization of splenic flexure.

After those procedures were done it was determined that a RIGHT colon to rectom anastomosis needed to be done and he converted to an OPEN procedure due to the extent of the further procedure and patient 's age.

They opened and the remaining transverse colon and hepatic flexure were mobilized and the transverse colon was resected. At this time the appendix was also removed.

Lastly a subclavian central line was placed.

My question is, since one full procedure was accomplished on the LEFT laparascopically, but then the RIGHT was done open do you bill it all open?

Falling under the guidelines of when a conversion is necessary, then the Open is only billed?


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 29, 2008)

If I were coding this scenario, I would go with the open procedure only.  44140 with 44139.


----------

